# Timbrens or a leveling kit?



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a 2005 F-350 DRW FX4 with the Rancho shocks. I was thinking of either adding some Timbrens or a leveling kit, what is the difference? The truck doesn't have a plow yet, but it might get a 9'6" XTreme V or an XLS. Could I just add some bigger springs or what?


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Bump

Anyone?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

A leveling kit will not increase your weight carrying capacity. Not a Ford person. Coils or leafs up front?


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

I put a set of Firestone air bags on mine and LOVE the way it handles the plow, plus it helps take some of the wear and tear off my ball joints. I think they are a good add on, but i have never done anything else so that is just what i have experience with!!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Upgrade the coils. They're cheap right from the Ford dealer, mine were under $35 each. You can get replacement coils rated all the way up to 7k lbs per pair. If you are afraid of being too rough riding, you can go with a lower rated spring and do airbags also, which will give you adjustability. The air bags for coil spring trucks are also cheap, $75/pair. I run a LoPro on my F350 and did both. I went with the 5600 lb coils and air bags, truck has a V10 gas motor. Upgraded coils will give you a little added height as well, I gained just over an inch on mine. Also keep in mind, the air bags are only rated to add 1000lbs capacity. A leveling kit will do nothing for your capacity, and you'll still feel like you're driving a sponge with the plow on it...

Not a fan of Timbrens, the kill the ride quality of the Fords unloaded. The chebbies with Timbrens aren't as bad, but they don't have much for suspension to begin with...  That said, I also have Timbrens, but I hated the way the truck rode with them, so I pulled the spacers out, and now they're really just a glorified bump-stop...


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

2COR517;806188 said:


> A leveling kit will not increase your weight carrying capacity. Not a Ford person. Coils or leafs up front?


The truck has coils up front.


wkahler;806218 said:


> I put a set of Firestone air bags on mine and LOVE the way it handles the plow, plus it helps take some of the wear and tear off my ball joints. I think they are a good add on, but i have never done anything else so that is just what i have experience with!!


How much are the Firestone airbags?


wizardsr;806236 said:


> Upgrade the coils. They're cheap right from the Ford dealer, mine were under $35 each. You can get replacement coils rated all the way up to 7k lbs per pair. If you are afraid of being too rough riding, you can go with a lower rated spring and do airbags also, which will give you adjustability. The air bags for coil spring trucks are also cheap, $75/pair. I run a LoPro on my F350 and did both. I went with the 5600 lb coils and air bags, truck has a V10 gas motor. Upgraded coils will give you a little added height as well, I gained just over an inch on mine. Also keep in mind, the air bags are only rated to add 1000lbs capacity. A leveling kit will do nothing for your capacity, and you'll still feel like you're driving a sponge with the plow on it...
> 
> Not a fan of Timbrens, the kill the ride quality of the Fords unloaded. The chebbies with Timbrens aren't as bad, but they don't have much for suspension to begin with...  That said, I also have Timbrens, but I hated the way the truck rode with them, so I pulled the spacers out, and now they're really just a glorified bump-stop...


How do I know what springs I have now?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

wkahler;806218 said:


> I put a set of Firestone air bags on mine and LOVE the way it handles the plow, plus it *helps take some of the wear and tear off my ball joints*. I think they are a good add on, but i have never done anything else so that is just what i have experience with!!


Sorry. Springs, leveling kits, airbags, timbrems, oompa loompas between the springs and the frame, helium filled tires - none of them take and load off the ball joints. The ball joints are the only connection between the weight of the truck and the knuckle. Therefore wear and tear is the same.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a 250 and factory suspension and I just carry alot of weight in the bed.
Timbrens are nice but not necessary. IMO


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

The only reason I want either a Timbrens or leveling kit is because I want it to look more level. Not because I want a higher weight rating, but if springs do both then I guess that's the way to go, unless they make for a very stiff ride. If airbags work good too, I think that's a better option. I don't know, I might just leave it as it is, I can't think right now, too many things to consider, ride, functionality, price...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would go with airbags. They won't change the way your truck rides without the plow. Just air up when you mount up.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

2COR517;806454 said:


> I would go with airbags. They won't change the way your truck rides without the plow. Just air up when you mount up.


Do they give me a little lift to level the truck out?


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

If you want some lift you'll need to do either the heavier coils (I have 7000lb coils) or a leveling kit. 

How much taller would you like the front to sit?

To know what springs you have up front look at the sticker on the driver's door frame.......should say "Front GAWR" and a number. I'm guessing 6000 or 5600.

I had 6000lb coils stock and upgraded to 7000lb coils......handle much better all the time, hardly squat with my 9'2" VXT and got about 1" to 1.25" of height out of them.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

DCSpecial;806569 said:


> If you want some lift you'll need to do either the heavier coils (I have 7000lb coils) or a leveling kit.
> 
> How much taller would you like the front to sit?
> 
> ...


Does is affect the ride quallity? The truck is pretty stiff as it is, because its a shortbed dually, I don't want it worse.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

7000lb coils will firm up the front. I like it better than stock, used to bottom out the front suspension too much (without a plow) for my liking on some of the crappy roads around here.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

JaimeG;806877 said:


> ....shortbed dually....


That cracks me up.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

2COR517;807082 said:


> That cracks me up.


What's so funny?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

It's not you, it's Ford I guess. 

It would seem logical to me that a dually is built for either hauling a lot of stuff, or towing big. I think a big bed would be a necessity for hauling. And if you're towing something big, what difference would 10 inches of wheelbase make or 18 inches overall? In fact, more wheelbase is better for towing.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Def get bigger coils. It will make the front sit level. I upgraded my stock f-250 coils with a 2.5" kit and the ride quality isnt bad at all.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

2COR517;807186 said:


> It's not you, it's Ford I guess.
> 
> It would seem logical to me that a dually is built for either hauling a lot of stuff, or towing big. I think a big bed would be a necessity for hauling. And if you're towing something big, what difference would 10 inches of wheelbase make or 18 inches overall? In fact, more wheelbase is better for towing.


Its probably a 6' bed, I'm pretty sure all of the manufacturers have a 6' bed option for the heavier duty trucks. If its a multi-use truck (i.e snowplowing and towing) then 10-18 inches could be a big deal.

Back to the topic at hand. I would second the opinion of the coils or leveling kit. Timberens do nothing for the ride height, they are just a glorified bump stop. Air bags can get expensive and are more complicated. With the leveling kit, there will be no difference in the way your truck rides today. With the coils, you will not get as much ride height increase but would greatly help with the heavy plow you said you wanted to put on it.

I also have an F-350 dually and it has the plow prep package which is the heavier springs. They already ride like crap(it is a heavy duty truck after all, not a lincoln) so the heavier springs are more useful for plowing. Moral of the story: go with the springs. Good luck.


----------

